# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Wine

## LowKey

Just bottled up 3 gallons of red raspberry wine. This stuff turned out so good, it was drinkable right out of the bottling keg. Nothing like being cranked at 10am in the morning. Had to taste test it multiple times and didn't want to throw out that last glass worth in the keg....

Grew the raspberries myself and just followed the recipe in the book, _Winemakers Recipe Handbook._ If you're into making wines with various harvestables, that is the most amazing book out there. All gallon-sized recipes on everything from blueberries to grapes to oddities like onion or prickly pear. Plus a couple generics to follow for wild edibles you might want to try like persimmon or paw paw.

I have 3 gallons of Concord grape wine in a secondary. That's still settling out, though the fementing action has slowed quite a bit.

Bought a small fruit press this year that's beefy enough to do apples, so next weekend I pick up a crate of Winesaps to try hard cider from fresh apples. That'll be fun!

----------


## Rick

Well, that's cool. Don't forget that your local quality assurance team is required by state and federal law to sample all alcoholic beverages to ensure its safety. It's all part of the ATF-WSFQA. PM me for my address. Crash is out of town so I'm forced to handle such things in his absence.

The proper method is to send it all to me and I will sample it. I will then return all that is good. No, really, I will. Honest.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

Fabulous.

I made 11 bottles of formaldehyde from 14 pounds of strawberries once.

NEVER make wine using the "natural" yeasts that already round.  You never know what you'll get.

Skunk spray, poison ivy, and hemlock are natural, too, after all.

----------


## crashdive123

That'll teach me to go out of town.

----------


## Fixit

Just finished an expo here where we have out samples of home made wine for people to taste. Went through a few bottles . Plus had a jug of wine making for them to see.

----------


## hayshaker

ah homemade wine what can ya say.
made a jug of grapewine earlyer this year
one glass would put you half in the bag.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ohhhh fun.  I'd love to try.  Just planted my raspberry bushes this year so maybe in a couple years.

----------


## Rick

Keep a close eye on those bushes. They will take off on their own. They can be pretty invasive.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Keep a close eye on those bushes. They will take off on their own. They can be pretty invasive.


They are over on the edge of the property where they have room to take over.

----------

